
Fix for backdoor in VW diesel motors also contains a backdoor - martin_a
https://www.wallstreet-online.de/nachricht/11679204-knaller-urteil-diesel-skandal-vw-software-update-manipuliert
======
martin_a
Translation via DeepL:

The diesel scandal thus begins all over again: The Düsseldorf Regional Court
has ruled in a remarkable ruling that the software update with which
Volkswagen intended to end the exhaust gas manipulations also contains an
impermissible shutdown device. This means that many hundreds of thousands of
diesel owners could now be entitled to compensation.

The case (Az. 7O 166/18) concerned a VW Tiguan Diesel with the scandal engine
EA 189. This vehicle was fitted with the software update offered by
Volkswagen, which, according to the company, removes the unauthorised switch-
off device. But in fact it turned out now in the procedure that VW also uses
so-called thermal windows in the software update. This ensures that exhaust
gas cleaning only works at outside temperatures between 10 and 32 degrees
Celsius. If it is warmer or colder, the exhaust gas cleaning system remains
switched off.

According to the Düsseldorf Regional Court, the software update also has an
illegal shutdown device. This is particularly true because Volkswagen did not
inform its customers about the thermal window. The car manufacturer thereby
intentionally harmed the plaintiff in an immoral manner.

With this judgement a completely new capital is opened in the Diesel scandal.
Because if the legal opinion of the D?sseldorfer court applies, then the
Diesel vehicles, which already received the software update, are further
illegally on the way. This applies to Volkswagen as well as Audi, Seat and
Skoda. Owners of these vehicles can therefore claim damages.

And a second aspect is explosive: If the software update is illegal, any
discussion about a limitation period for claims for damages is over. VW had
previously argued that such claims could be time-barred three years after the
diesel scandal became known. But the faulty software update now means that the
limitation period starts anew.

Owners of vehicles from the Volkswagen Group (VW, Audi, Seat, Skoda) now have
a much better chance of suing for damages or for the return of their vehicle.
This applies in particular to cars with the Schummel EA189 engine, but also to
other diesel vehicles. [...]

~~~
jaclaz
Thanks.

The "thermal window" seems rather narrow:

>This ensures that exhaust gas cleaning only works at outside temperatures
between 10 and 32 degrees Celsius. If it is warmer or colder, the exhaust gas
cleaning system remains switched off.

If that is accurate it means that for most of the winter (and possibly part of
the summer) the device is off.

~~~
martin_a
> The "thermal window" seems rather narrow

Indeed, it's not that big. But:

> If that is accurate it means that for most of the winter (and possibly part
> of the summer) the device is off.

This obviously depends on where you live, but when I think of Germany (or look
at data of it [0]), this might be very well large parts of September/October
till around March/April...

Not bad, when you try to run this system as little as possible.

[0]
[https://www.wetter.de/klima/europa/deutschland-c49.html](https://www.wetter.de/klima/europa/deutschland-c49.html)

~~~
jaclaz
Yes, I was thinking about EU, not just Germany.

